# Flower Girl Hairstyles?



## sraplayas (Mar 15, 2005)

DD is 2.75yrs and is to be the flowergirl in my brother's wedding in 1 week.
I am looking for hairstyle ideas. Her hair is fine and thick, about halfway down her back. I usually part it down the middle and put it in pigtails or wind the pigtails up into little twists to keep it totally out of her face!
I am thinking of something braided on top of her head with silk flowers twisted in, but have no idea how to do it or keep it in place (pictures, ceremony, dancing and playing...!)
I'd love any ideas and pictures that you all might have!
Thanks!


----------



## TCMoulton (Oct 30, 2003)

My DD's were flowergirls in my sister's wedding atthe ages of 3 and 1 and we set their hair in sponge rollers the night beore the wedding and then left it down with a crown of baby's breath pinned in - they were adorable, I will upload a picture in a bit to show you!


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

http://www.braidedimage.com/img36.gif


----------



## sraplayas (Mar 15, 2005)

*Sharlla*, Thank you for the link!

*TCMoulton*, I would love to see a picture--thinking that style might be the most practical and warmer for her since the wedding is entirely out-of-doors (in Southern California, but still a bit nippy right now)








sraplayas


----------



## TCMoulton (Oct 30, 2003)

http://s129.photobucket.com/albums/p208/TCmoulton/

Okay, here are a few pictures I took of my girls when my oldest was big enough to wear one of the flowergirl dresses from my wedding - a florist made these headpieces for us and I believe they were pretty reasonably priced.

I will upload the wedding pictures tonight when I have the kids in bed as they are on my other computer!


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

I just wanted to pipe in and say that you might bear in mind that the pictures will mostly be from the front, maybe the side. So if you spend a lot of time with a french braid or other hairstyle that is oriented more toward the back of the child's head, it won't be captured as well in photos as well as something like cute pigtails with curls or the like.

I hope you all have fun at the wedding!


----------



## reader18 (Jun 14, 2007)

My DD was a flower girl when she was just shy of 3 years old. She has long, fine hair, so I didn't think it would hold a curl. I knew it was going to be a long day and I just pulled it half up with two little piggy tails. I was afraid if I tried to anything to complicated that it would bother her, she would try to pull it out, or it would just get messed up from her rolling around or rubbing her head against something or sleeping on my lap. It was a long day from pictures thru the wedding/reception. She did great and loved every minute of it, but I'm not sure anything more complicated would have held up thru it all.

Even though her hair was relatively plain, she was super cute. You know your DD best, but I would definitely do some trial runs before hand to make sure her hair stays put thru a whole day and that it is something she can be comfortable in.


----------

